# Changed out an outlet, breaker shorting/ arching?!



## Z71 (Nov 15, 2010)

Recently Started a kitchen reno, and for esthetic reasons replaced all the outlets with Leviton Acenti series. I replaced 4 old outlets with the new ones. One of the circuits it has 2 outlets. The circuit with 2 outlets, I flipped the breaker back on and it arced. Everything was wired identically like the old outlets. There are no known breaks in the wirer. I put the old outlet back on and it still arcs the at the breaker. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Time to call in your electrician. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Time to call in your electrician. :thumbsup:


Obviously it was a split circuit receptacle. Please call an electrician!!!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd call an electrician or Wayne Gretzky.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Electrical work is not a hobby .
call an electrician now before the "FIRE"


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Electrical work is not a hobby .
> call an electrician now before the "FIRE"


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Even if you are going back to school to be an electrician, you are still a carpenter. Stick to that for now.


----------

